# Best "bang for your buck" mods for a TT RS?



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Now that I own a TT RS, I've been looking at all of the different vendors (APR, 034 Motorsports, UnitedMotorsports, ECS Tuning, etc.) and all of the various performance parts and ECU tunes available for the Mk2 TTRS...

My question is, what are the best "bang for the buck" mods you've purchased and installed on YOUR TT RS?

And, also, aside from the vendors I listed above, are there any other major vendors/players in the game that make performance parts for the Mk2 TT RS that I should be aware of?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

How much do you want to spend ? I can tell you the bangest for your bucks .:beer:


Ohhhh crap. . . . 034 are out of downpipes .


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Ginovega said:


> How much do you want to spend ? I can tell you the bangest for your bucks .:beer:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh crap. . . . 034 are out of downpipe .



Budget isn't much of an issue. My only problem is the car is still under the factory OEM warranty until March of 2017, and the CPO warranty is good until March of 2019 (because I'll never reach the mileage limits before I reach the time deadlines).

I would LOVE to do a UnitedMotorsports Stage 2 ECU tune, 034 downpipe, and 034 carbon fibre intake. Although, I'm thinking I may just keep the car relatively stock (maybe just the 034 intake until the warranty runs out and then just go straight to 034's RS500 package)...

Although, I am curious about the dogbone mount inserts, rear swaybar upgrades, shift-knob bushing kit, etc... and would love to get some feedback on those items for those that have them installed.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Best bang for the buck is the shifter cable bushings upgrade. Coupled with a heavier shift knob, and the smiles will last a long time...

Next on the list I would put the MSS sports suspension. It transforms the car. No more bouncy uncertainty when traversing road irregularities in corners.

A rear sway bar or an aftermarket cat back are tied for third spot.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

as350 said:


> Best bang for the buck is the shifter cable bushings upgrade. Coupled with a heavier shift knob, and the smiles will last a long time...
> 
> Next on the list I would put the MSS sports suspension. It transforms the car. No more bouncy uncertainty when traversing road irregularities in corners.
> 
> A rear sway bar or an aftermarket cat back are tied for third spot.


The previous owner installed an A1 shift knob (I think...), but it looks exactly like this Google image:









And I'm not sure he if installed shifter or cable bushings, I guess I'll have to make a weekend project of tearing everything apart to check (of course I'll order the bushings before doing so in the event they're still the stock bushings so I can replace them while I have everything torn apart)...


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

I would second the MSS springs and possibly move it to my number one mod. (Next to better Tires) Although not "Cheep" worth every cent plus some. 034 Dogbone mount insert is a no brainer, cheep,extremely easy install, maybe 10 minutes and a nice noticeable improvment. I would also recommend the Billet Dogbone, I held off for fear of too much added vibration but installed one not too long ago and now wish I had not waited, very little if any noticeable increase in vibration and again a noticeable tighten of the drive train. For the shifter bushings, very easy to get to, just need to remove the air box so I would check before purchasing. I went with 42 draft design set and am pleased with improvment. Next up the new 034 rear subframe inserts have also tighten things up and are relatively inexpensive and another easy install, just need to make sure you get the correct inserts, later build TTRS's use the MQB Mounts. Also aggree that a rear sway bar is high on the list as well.
If you're going to track it front rotors (really like the Giro Disk option) would also be high on my list. Stage 2 or 2+ has been a blast, I've put over 100k on my stage 2 now 2+ Tune and have enjoyed every mile, personally I wouldn't wait too long, it's a blast, really makes a big difference. Just my thoughts.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

TunaTT said:


> I would second the MSS springs and possibly move it to my number one mod. (Next to better Tires) Although not "Cheep" worth every cent plus some. 034 Dogbone mount insert is a no brainer, cheep,extremely easy install, maybe 10 minutes and a nice noticeable improvment. I would also recommend the Billet Dogbone, I held off for fear of too much added vibration but installed one not too long ago and now wish I had not waited, very little if any noticeable increase in vibration and again a noticeable tighten of the drive train. For the shifter bushings, very easy to get to, just need to remove the air box so I would check before purchasing. I went with 42 draft design set and am pleased with improvment. Next up the new 034 rear subframe inserts have also tighten things up and are relatively inexpensive and another easy install, just need to make sure you get the correct inserts, later build TTRS's use the MQB Mounts. Also aggree that a rear sway bar is high on the list as well.
> If you're going to track it front rotors (really like the Giro Disk option) would also be high on my list. Stage 2 or 2+ has been a blast, I've put over 100k on my stage 2 now 2+ Tune and have enjoyed every mile, personally I wouldn't wait too long, it's a blast, really makes a big difference. Just my thoughts.


You're not concerned about the OEM (or CPO extended) warranty at all (if you still have them available/active)?

As I mentioned earlier, I may just do some little things like bushings, dogbone mount inserts, billet dogbone mount, rear subframe inserts, rear sway bar, 034 carbon fibre intake... and just drive it like that for the next ~2 years and then go all out and just go straight to 034's RS500 package with all the upgrades (intercooler, clutch, etc.).


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

esem said:


> You're not concerned about the OEM (or CPO extended) warranty at all (if you still have them available/active)?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I may just do some little things like bushings, dogbone mount inserts, billet dogbone mount, rear subframe inserts, rear sway bar, 034 carbon fibre intake... and just drive it like that for the next ~2 years and then go all out and just go straight to 034's RS500 package with all the upgrades (intercooler, clutch, etc.).


It was a concern when I was still potentially under warranty and fortunately I never had an issue that required dealing with any warranty issues. Nothing wrong with your plan and definitely safer. I can only speek for myself, I drive mine a lot and really have enjoyed the added performance of the stage 2 tune and would take the chance again but that's a personal choice. Stock its is still a great car!!! Good luck and have fun with what ever you end up doing now and later.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

TunaTT said:


> It was a concern when I was still potentially under warranty and fortunately I never had an issue that required dealing with any warranty issues. Nothing wrong with your plan and definitely safer. I can only speek for myself, I drive mine a lot and really have enjoyed the added performance of the stage 2 tune and would take the chance again but that's a personal choice. Stock its is still a great car!!! Good luck and have fun with what ever you end up doing now and later.


Gotcha. Out of curiosity, do you still take your TTRS to an Audi dealership for service or do you everything yourself at this point?

I REALLY, REALLY want to do a full Stage 2+ setup RIGHT NOW, but I'm going to have exercise some will-power and logic to force myself NOT to pull the trigger... AT LEAST until the factory OEM warranty runs out in March of 2017.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

esem said:


> Gotcha. Out of curiosity, do you still take your TTRS to an Audi dealership for service or do you everything yourself at this point?
> 
> I REALLY, REALLY want to do a full Stage 2+ setup RIGHT NOW, but I'm going to have exercise some will-power and logic to force myself NOT to pull the trigger... AT LEAST until the factory OEM warranty runs out in March of 2017.


I've done all of my own service items and as many of the part upgrade installs myself from day one, anything I wasn't sure if I wanted tackle or didnt have the time I had one of the local Audi/VW service shops take care, most of which has been at 034 Motorsports. The only thing I took it to the Dealer for was the Front Brake "recall" at about 12K. I guess I've been fortunate as I have had no issues with it being tuned and as I mentioned I've been on a stage 2 or 2+ for over 100k and still on the stock clutch, but I know it only a matter of time and after this weekends track event I'm going to get it replaced. Might even be time for a turbo upgrade while the engine is out.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Best bang for the buck (literally on 4th to 2nd downshifts) are secondary cat delete pipes. IMO it's a must have to really open up the 5-cylinder noise from the RS.

Shifter bushings are great too, cheap and easy install as mentioned.

I'm also really enjoying the 034 rear subframe inserts, another relatively cheap and easy install.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Best bang for the buck (literally on 4th to 2nd downshifts) are secondary cat delete pipes. IMO it's a must have to really open up the 5-cylinder noise from the RS.
> 
> Shifter bushings are great too, cheap and easy install as mentioned.
> 
> I'm also really enjoying the 034 rear subframe inserts, another relatively cheap and easy install.


Do you know if the car will still pass emissions testing with secondary cat deletes? I live in TN, and have to do an EXTREMELY basic emissions test every year... they literally just check to make sure your car has cats, there's no CEL/service lights... and you're good to go...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

esem said:


> Do you know if the car will still pass emissions testing with secondary cat deletes? I live in TN, and have to do an EXTREMELY basic emissions test every year... they literally just check to make sure your car has cats, there's no CEL/service lights... and you're good to go...


If all they do is scan for codes then you'll pass. The operation of the secondary cats is not monitored with an O2 sensor so the car has no idea if you've removed them. A visual inspection on the other hand would fail as it's pretty obvious that these are straight pipes under the car rather than cats.


----------

